# Blu Ray pixelation noise



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 3, 2013)

I just got one of the new Sony Blu Ray player. This one specifically http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006U1YUZE/?tag=tec06d-20

And Im watching Hurt Locker and blu ray and there is a lot of pixelation noise. Has anyone else experienced this with blu ray?


----------



## erocker (Jan 3, 2013)

Swapping the HDMI cable would be the first thing I try. If you're viewing it on a 1080p screen the picture should be crisp.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 3, 2013)

erocker said:


> Swapping the HDMI cable would be the first thing I try. If you're viewing it on a 1080p screen the picture should be crisp.



yep. 1080p screen, and Im using a cheap $10 mediabridge HDMI cable. Ill try my Belkin that I use for xbox.


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 3, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I just got one of the new Sony Blu Ray player. This one specifically http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006U1YUZE/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> And Im watching Hurt Locker and blu ray and there is a lot of pixelation noise. Has anyone else experienced this with blu ray?



If it's just a lot of noise then it's probably just the fact that it's an older movie that wasn't converted to blu ray well. I have seen old 70's movies remastered that look better than some movies from about 2000 - 2010..

If it's pixelization than it is probably the HDMI cable.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 3, 2013)

LightningJR said:


> If it's just a lot of noise then it's probably just the fact that it's an older movie that wasn't converted to blu ray well. I have seen old 70's movies remastered that look better than some movies from about 2000 - 2010..
> 
> If it's pixelization than it is probably the HDMI cable.



Yeah, theres a lot of noise. Im going to try with my other Belkin PureAV HDMI cable and see if it reduces it at all. I will report back.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 3, 2013)

The noise is mainly because HDMI is only 60Hz and the panel up's it to 120Hz, so I guess you could call it latency. Some titles are done better than others (as mentioned) & some panels have better electronics so you don't notice it as much. Techreport should go and fix HDMI now 

I highly doubt a cable will "fix" this issue for you, if you were having "handshake" issues then Ok...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2013)

i saw hurt locker in the theater and it was a bit grainy. that was the look the director was going for. some studios when they transfer a film to bluray will use a procedure that removes like 99% of the noise. some people like it while others don't. you should try a different bluray and see what happens.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 3, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> The noise is mainly because HDMI is only 60Hz and the panel up's it to 120Hz, so I guess you could call it latency. Some titles are done better than others (as mentioned) & some panels have better electronics so you don't notice it as much. Techreport should go and fix HDMI now
> 
> I highly doubt a cable will "fix" this issue for you, if you were having "handshake" issues then Ok...



I have a Samsung 40" LCD 1080P panel that only does 60hz. I noticed with the blu ray it defaults to 24hz.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I have a Samsung 40" LCD 1080P panel that only does 60hz. I noticed with the blu ray it defaults to 24hz.



this is normal. look here

http://forums.highdefdigest.com/gen...958-1080p-24hz-vs-1080p-60hz.html#post2127492


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 4, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> this is normal. look here
> 
> http://forums.highdefdigest.com/gen...958-1080p-24hz-vs-1080p-60hz.html#post2127492



Yeah I searched that last night. 

So new cable need change it much. Assuming its just the way the movie was encoding or compressed and put on the BD disc.

Try my Act of Valor blu ray copy and its quite a bit better. Must just be the way the movie it put onto the blu ray disc.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2013)

if other movies are clear, then its just the movie.


1. try every HDMI port (turn the TV off between tests - just trust me on that). some TV's apply different optimisations to different ports, god knows why.

2. look for settings in the TV that might be screwing it up. turn on game mode/HTPC mode. turn off denoise, deblur, etc. write down the defaults and just fiddle with everything. (these should be independant per HDMI input, on the TV)


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 4, 2013)

You can try what Mussels sugested but I would also suggest trying with component cables. Resolution will be slightly less @ 1080i but pic will prolly be clear. I been using HDMI since it first came out, BBIIGG mistake I made jumping on the bandwagon. 

DVI/DP needs to come to consumer TVs


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 4, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> I been using HDMI since it first came out, BBIIGG mistake I made jumping on the bandwagon.
> 
> DVI/DP needs to come to consumer TVs



huh?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> huh?



I was thinking the same thing since DVI is the same as HDMI and the only real main difference is HDMI carries audio.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 4, 2013)

Wrong


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 4, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> Wrong



good explanation


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2013)

sorry midget, but if your HDMI looked worse than analogue, then the problem is with your setup/config.


HDMI is literally DVI + audio. thats the entire standard. the other differences are purely because most HDTV's lack EDID as a cost saving measure, so devices tend to have manual config instead of automatic.

as i said earlier - you can fix that by adjusting the settings. changing to 30Hz interlaced component is a terrible way to get better image quality.


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 5, 2013)

Hurt Locker has film grain in it, its not "noise" but its meant to look that way.
Some say it gives a more artsy feel to movies.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 5, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> good explanation



You're welcome  



Mussels said:


> sorry midget, but if your HDMI looked worse than analogue, then the problem is with your setup/config.
> 
> 
> HDMI is literally DVI + audio. thats the entire standard. the other differences are purely because most HDTV's lack EDID as a cost saving measure, so devices tend to have manual config instead of automatic.
> ...



If you say so.  I never said anything about the quality of my picture.

@ Sinzia: Theres is a difference between pixelation and grain, O/P said pixelation so...



HDMI is a half ass, cash grab interface. Designed mainly to keep people from copying their media using HDCP.

DVI/DVI-D (or DP) & optical is the way to go


----------



## qubit (Jan 5, 2013)

Is that pixellation noise showing up as lots of white dots all over the screen? If so, changing the HDMI cable should fix it as this indicates corrupt data reaching the TV. You don't need an expensive HDMI cable either.

It's possible, but quite unlikely that your player or TV are faulty.

Does the problem go away when playing another disc?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 5, 2013)

qubit said:


> Is that pixellation noise showing up as lots of white dots all over the screen? If so, changing the HDMI cable should fix it as this indicates corrupt data reaching the TV. You don't need an expensive HDMI cable either.
> 
> It's possible, but quite unlikely that your player or TV are faulty.
> 
> Does the problem go away when playing another disc?



Read earlier in the thread. I said Act of Valor does not have the pixellation. Its clear.


----------



## qubit (Jan 5, 2013)

It's just the disc then.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 5, 2013)

qubit said:


> It's just the disc then.



It was never pixelation to begin with then. 

Out of curiosity mxphenom, did you try it with component cables? Just for shiggles if nothing else... Even if they are just "stock" cables.


----------



## xorbe (Jan 5, 2013)

It's probably just the source material ... try another disc?


----------



## qubit (Jan 5, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> It was never pixelation to begin with then.
> 
> Out of curiosity mxphenom, did you try it with component cables? Just for shiggles if nothing else... Even if they are just "stock" cables.



Wut?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 5, 2013)

xorbe said:


> It's probably just the source material ... try another disc?



that's exactly what he determined it to be after i told him to try another disc. this thread can be closed.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 6, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> It was never pixelation to begin with then.
> 
> Out of curiosity mxphenom, did you try it with component cables? Just for shiggles if nothing else... Even if they are just "stock" cables.



I don't have any component cables. The player didnt come with them either.


----------



## Basic_user (Aug 13, 2016)

I had the same issue with a Panasonic TX40DX700B TV and a Sony BDP-S3700 blu-ray player. Occasional pixelation similar to what you see with small avi files (nothing like deliberate/vintage grain). Only some discs. Fixed by using "true cinima" setting which basically gives you the picture as is from the player without new-fangled "optimisations" like "MPEG remaster".  So I agree with Mussels, turn all that rubbish off and hopefully you'll have the same results. Not sure which option exactly was the culprit (I had best picture with them all off anyway).


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 13, 2016)

Basic_user said:


> I had the same issue with a Panasonic TX40DX700B TV and a Sony BDP-S3700 blu-ray player. Occasional pixelation similar to what you see with small avi files (nothing like deliberate/vintage grain). Only some discs. Fixed by using "true cinima" setting which basically gives you the picture as is from the player without new-fangled "optimisations" like "MPEG remaster".  So I agree with Mussels, turn all that rubbish off and hopefully you'll have the same results. Not sure which option exactly was the culprit (I had best picture with them all off anyway).



You do know...This thread was started in Jan, 2013?....


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> You do know...This thread was started in Jan, 2013?....



and i'm still right! hah!


----------

